

Dynamic Static Inventory for Ansible Tower - evantahler
http://tech.taskrabbit.com/blog/2015/03/12/ansible-dynamic-static-inventory/

======
evantahler
This is the first of a number of Ansible blog posts about how we adopted and
use the tool at TaskRabbit.

